# Ангиомиолипома тела L1 позвонка



## bamboo (9 Окт 2011)

Обратилась к урологу с жалобой на задержку мочи при мочеиспускании. Сделали УЗИ мочевого пузыря, выяснилось что после мочеиспускания 50% мочи остается, после повторного остается еще 20%. Но у уролога по его части никаких претензий нет, отправил к неврологу.
Сделали снимки пояснично-крестцового отдела, в результате - только остеохондроз. Невролог развела руками и направила на МРТ.
Вот результат МРТ:
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сохранен. Высота межпозвонковых дисков и МР сигнал от них по Т2 снижены.
Задняя диффузная грыжа диска L5/S1, размером 0,6 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия, суживая их и умеренно компримируя дуральный мешок.
Определяется умеренная грибовидная деформация дугоотросчатых суставов, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениями приводит к деформации и сужению позвоночного канала и межпозвонковых отверстий.
Сигнал от структур спинного мозга по Т2 и Т1 ВИ не изменен.
Мелкие краевые костные разрастания по передним поверхностям тел позвонков, множественные мелкие дефекты Шморля.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, с при знаками дистрофических изменений.
В телах L5, S1, по смежным поверхностям, определяются участки трабекулярного отека костного мозга дегенеративного характера.
В теле L1 определяется округлый участок неоднородно риперинтенсивного МР сигнала по Т2 и на программе с жироподавлением, имеющий ячеестую структуру, относительно ровные контуры, размеры 2,2х1,5 см.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в пояснично-кресцовом отделе позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5/S1. Ангиомиолипома тела L1 позвонка. Спондилез. Спондилоартроз 1 ст.
О себе: 51 год. После обращения внимания врача на позвоночник, вспомнила все свои претензии к нему: боли в пояснице, иногда очень сильные и в одной точке, отдают в ногу и ягодицу, ноги немеют, слабеют, иной раз встать со стула могу только держась за стол и некоторое время надо еще подержаться и постоять, бывает во время сидения на стуле за рабочим столом холод в местах сгиба ног...
Вот надо с результатами МРТ к врачу идти, а учитывая, что от первого обращения к врачам до результатов МРТ прошло 2 года (все руками разводили, пока не пригрозила, что не уйду с приема врача пока не скажет что делать с моей задержкой мочи), хотелось бы хоть как-то быть просвещенной по моей теме.
Подскажите, что именно из диагноза должно меня сильно обеспокоить и как с этими недугами бороться, возможно ли избежать операционного вмешательства? И каковы перспективы...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Окт 2011)

Все выше описанное не вызывает нарушение 
мочеиспускания. Поменяйте уролога.


----------

